
Show HN: Domalio – One platform to track all your domains. - radhakrsna
https://domalio.com
======
radhakrsna
Hi everyone

I am delighted to share my new project Domalio with you guys.

Problem : Whether you are a maker, a developer, or an entrepreneur, it can be
a nightmare trying to keep track of all your domains especially if they are
registered through different companies. I know from personal experience. I
started with a spreadsheet but found that I was wasting loads of time sorting
this out. Hence, I created Domalio to help you keep track of all your domain
names in one place.

Current Domalio features:

\- Get a unified view of all your domains from any registrar in one place.

\- Automatically retrieve relevant domain-related data like registrar,
creation date, expiry date, status and more.

\- Get notified on change of status of a domain name.

\- Log the prices at which you bought your domains and compare the
registration/renewal/transfer prices from multiple registrars to get the best
deal every time.

\- Better organize your domains by grouping them into different categories
(personal, business, etc). You can also filter domain names based on specific
criteria.

\- Comes with a dark theme to help relieve eye strain, and make your eyes feel
at ease during night.

\- Export domain portfolio to CSV

Please let me know if you have any feedback/suggestions. Thanks a lot

